# Introducing the 'SupaBoy S'



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2016)

- Is this an ad?
- What's the LCD's resolution?
- Is the LCD TN or IPS?
- Does it have HDMI out?
- Does it run Android?
- Which processor does it have? How much RAM?
- It's too expensive


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 10, 2016)

I rather Super Famicom/Super NES (Europe version) over America version. It is so... Purple! LOL!

EDIT: They should include bluetooth for controllers.


----------



## Maximilious (Nov 10, 2016)

This, or a N3DS for $99 on black Friday. Hmmmmmmm..... Interesting these companies are still making stuff like this, but I can't really see the point in it all anymore with the plethora of other ways to play these games on your TV now.


----------



## Reploid (Nov 10, 2016)

Played SNES games on the go with my PSP years ago.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 10, 2016)

Maximilious said:


> This, or a N3DS for $99 on black Friday. Hmmmmmmm..... Interesting these companies are still making stuff like this, but I can't really see the point in it all anymore with the plethora of other ways to play these games on your TV now.


A 3DS is more worth it in my opinion.


----------



## mashers (Nov 10, 2016)

It's a shame the TV out on this is only composite. If it had HDMI output this would be the perfect device to butcher and put inside my modded SNES case which currently houses a RPi and a Retrode.


----------



## flame1234 (Nov 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Which processor does it have? How much RAM?


It will run the native 30FPS for all games. Beyond that, what do you care?


> It's too expensive


Agreed.


----------



## T-hug (Nov 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> - Is this an ad?
> - What's the LCD's resolution?
> - Is the LCD TN or IPS?
> - Does it have HDMI out?
> ...


It's a press release, no idea about the other questions.
Releases Decemeber.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2016)

flame1234 said:


> It will run the native 30FPS for all games. Beyond that, what do you care?


Is that a serious question? If people buy hardware, especially with this pricetag, obviously they want to know the specs. Also it doesn't say anywhere how much fps it will run games at, so it could run key games like crap.


----------



## XDel (Nov 10, 2016)

Though I now emulate and am in love with my Pi's, I still have to admire little products like these. I probably won't buy one my self, but it is cool, especially for cart collectors!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 10, 2016)

start and select on the left?
no buy.

also, personally, I don't like these copy paste press-release jobs. i mean, you might as well just post the picture and link to the website.


----------



## froggestspirit (Nov 10, 2016)

Does it even play SFX chip games? Eh, what do I care, I have more devices than I can count that can play SNES. (now... if it were N64....)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 10, 2016)

Would of been cool if you could pirate


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 10, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Would of been cool if you could pirate


Well, you can.  For only $200 more.   With a flashcart.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 10, 2016)

If only these had SD slots... and more system compatibility.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Nov 10, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> If only these had SD slots...


Flashcarts exist, you know... 


> and more system compatibility.


This is a hardware clone of the SNES and the original SNES never had compatibility with the NES, you dip.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 10, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Flashcarts exist, you know...
> This is a hardware clone of the SNES and the original SNES never had compatibility with the NES, you dip.


Oh, I thought this would just be a SNES emulator in a box.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2016)

I just read on another site that this reads cartridges, holy shit. I thought that this thing just runs an emulator.


----------



## mashers (Nov 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I just read on another site that this reads cartridges, holy shit. I thought that this thing just runs an emulator.


It might. It could read the data from the cartridge to be fed to the emulator.


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 10, 2016)

Meh. 16:9 screen, so games will look like ass unless you can play pillarboxed.

AV out meh. Original SNES can output rgb , but for some reason most of these things are limited to composite or S-video on the analogue output.


----------



## Evilengine (Nov 10, 2016)

no word about RGB? I owned the first Supaboy, I am glad that I sold it. I really liked the idea and that it of not emulates SNES, but it had too many weaknesses, and it seems they fixed some parts but not the right ones...


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 10, 2016)

It looks uglier than the first one ... what a pitty


----------



## Lightyose (Nov 10, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> A 3DS is more worth it in my opinion.


Specially since the New 3ds can run SNES VC games.


----------



## migles (Nov 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> - Does it run Android?
> - Which processor does it have? How much RAM?


i bet my shoes this is a custom console\reproduction. it's just designed to run snes games (can have a menu and sd card slot to rom loading, however i don't see the sd card part being advertised so i wouldn't count with it)
so, specs don't really matter if this is what i think it is (a FPGA programmed to emulate a snes)

however the panel and screen type (tn or ips, led or lcd) is an interesting question.
as for the resolution it very likely is what snes outputs..


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2016)

migles said:


> as for the resolution it very likely is what snes outputs..


I highly doubt the display's resolution is 256x224 pixels.


----------



## migles (Nov 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> I highly doubt the display's resolution is 256x224 pixels.


maybe it's the double to keep the ratio and sharpness?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2016)

migles said:


> maybe it's the double to keep the ratio and sharpness?


Aspect ratio seems to be 16:9. So, no.


----------



## migles (Nov 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Aspect ratio seems to be 16:9. So, no.


it says everywhere 4.3 ?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 10, 2016)

migles said:


> it says everywhere 4.3 ?


It's 4.3 inches. Aspect ratio is not 4:3.


----------



## PagaN (Nov 10, 2016)

CrapaBoy


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2016)

It was displayed at E3, the screen aspect ratio looks off   
And the cartridge kinda sticks out a bit. 

http://i.imgur.com/UbMri6r.jpg


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 10, 2016)

Veho said:


> It was displayed at E3, the screen aspect ratio looks off


Well, yeah, It's 16:9 instead of 5:4.



Veho said:


> And the cartridge kinda sticks out a bit.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UbMri6r.jpg


"kinda"?


----------



## Veho (Nov 10, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> "kinda"?


A bit, yeah.


----------



## Hking0036 (Nov 10, 2016)

Darkyose said:


> Specially since the New 3ds can run SNES VC games.


and very well I might add.



Veho said:


> It was displayed at E3, the screen aspect ratio looks off
> And the cartridge kinda sticks out a bit.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UbMri6r.jpg


You're joking, there's no way they thought that was a good design.



Mikemk said:


> Well, you can.  For only $200 more.  With a flashcart.


SD2SNES still lacks SA-1 and SFX though, but it's still pretty great. The thing that really gets me is, who carries around stacks of SNES carts? It's not like GBA where they're tiny so you can shove them in your pocket, an SNES cart is massive to carry around.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 10, 2016)

That's the ugliest nostalgia meme handheld I've seen so far. And that says a lot.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2016)

There are like dozens of better ways to emulate old games on the go for way less of the price.

No deal. Just get a 3DS


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Nov 10, 2016)

We found our competitor to the switch people, A COMPETITOR!


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 10, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> - Is this an ad?
> - What's the LCD's resolution?
> - Is the LCD TN or IPS?
> - Does it have HDMI out?
> ...



Agreed! 99 dollars is too damn expensive for a glorifies SNES unless it's running Android.


----------



## eduall (Nov 10, 2016)

umm this isnt official by nintendo... run the games ... this is legal?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2016)

eduall said:


> umm this isnt official by nintendo... run the games ... this is legal?


No, and the SNES isn't being produced anymore by Nintendo so people can make some things like this,


----------



## eduall (Nov 10, 2016)

VinLark said:


> No, and the SNES isn't being produced anymore by Nintendo so people can make some things like this,


wait a sec!, this is new for me.. so N64 and gamecube can be played in commercial made-consoles without any legal problem?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2016)

Veho said:


> It was displayed at E3, the screen aspect ratio looks off
> And the cartridge kinda sticks out a bit.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/UbMri6r.jpg


Christ, I thought this would be _sorta _portable but no way.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



eduall said:


> wait a sec!, this is new for me.. so N64 and gamecube can be played in commercial made-consoles without any legal problem?


I don't know much about Gamecube but yeah the N64 i think.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 11, 2016)

GameStop sold the SupaBoys in North America. GS then recalled the SupaBoys (gave refunds to all customers who requested them and stopped selling the product) due to the majority of them simply not working. My friend had to go through 3 until he found one that sometimes worked (and yes, we checked the carts in an original SNES to make sure it wasn't the cart). The build quality was horrendous. Zero quality control. I would recommend against the SupaBoy line.


----------



## Count Duckula (Nov 11, 2016)

For those who like people on the bus to know they are playing retro games more than they like playing them accurately.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 11, 2016)

mashers said:


> It's a shame the TV out on this is only composite. If it had HDMI output this would be the perfect device to butcher and put inside my modded SNES case which currently houses a RPi and a Retrode.



How is this preferable to a Retrode setup in any whatsoever? Other than it being portable... Which it loses when you stick it inside a SNES console...


----------



## enarky (Nov 11, 2016)

Please put things like 





> The hardware is nothing short of amazing [...]


 between two quote tags when they're not coming from you. Sounds stupid, but I honestly confused this for a review for a couple of seconds and scrolled to the bottom to look for a rating when I read that, because it's so unbelievable that a clone can be _that_ good.

It's early in the morning and I'm still waking up, though, so that may be part of the problem...


----------



## lolboy (Nov 11, 2016)

How is it possible that Nintendo allows this?


----------



## mashers (Nov 11, 2016)

Pleng said:


> How is this preferable to a Retrode setup in any whatsoever? Other than it being portable... Which it loses when you stick it inside a SNES console...


The RPi has to boot before being used which takes time. Hot swapping carts doesn't work well, so it's often necessary to restart between games. I would assume that this decide is instant-on, which is of course a considerable benefit. However, the loss of HDMI isn't worth it.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2016)

Why would they even make the screen in that horrible ratio instead of 4:3? what kind of monsters are they?


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2016)

lolboy said:


> How is it possible that Nintendo allows this?


Their hardware patent has expired. If the console isn't using any proprietary / copyrighted code or encryption keys to run, there's nothing for Nintendo to "allow" or "not allow". They can't ban hardware for being compatible with their old cartridges.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Nov 11, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why would they even make the screen in that horrible ratio instead of 4:3? what kind of monsters are they?


I'm believe it was something like this:

Supaboy team: Hello, we want to ask for some small 4:3 screens.
Screen maker: No problem, your shipment of screens will be dispatched in a few days.
-A few days later-
Supaboy team: What is this?? these are 4.3 inch 16:9 screens.
Supaboy team: Ok, doesn't matter, this will do anyway.


----------



## AdamThompson (Nov 11, 2016)

Jesus i thought the original was bad enough. I have an original supaboy and it is awful. if you don't stay completely still while playing the cart will jiggle and lose contact. lost a couple saves to that and havent touched it since. 

That new screen looks god awful due to aspect ratio and at the very least they could include support for rom loading.

Honestly just think its better to stay away from anything hyperkin related.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> I'm believe it was something like this:
> 
> Supaboy team: Hello, we want to ask for some small 4:3 screens.
> Screen maker: No problem, your shipment of screens will be dispatched in a few days.


More like 
Hyperkin: Hello, we want to buy some 4:3 screens. 
Manufacturer: Whoa, nobody buys those any more, they're not really produced any more... Sure, we can do a limited run for $50 apiece, or you can have these 16:9 ones for $5 apiece. 
Hyperkin: Well since you put it that way... 


Not sure why they didn't just cover the excess parts of the screen and left only the 4:3 area visible.


----------



## Sheimi (Nov 11, 2016)

I used to have a Supaboy. It kept erasing my save data. Pissed me off.


----------



## Gow supremo (Nov 11, 2016)

The console + super everdrive china version 150 ca.


----------



## JacksonS (Nov 12, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> - What's the LCD's resolution?
> - Is the LCD TN or IPS?


It's probably the same as the PSP screen, which is a 480 x 272 TN screen. That is a very common 4.3" screen.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 12, 2016)

All they had to do was release it with a 480p HDMI out... But they had to go and fuck that up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JacksonS said:


> It's probably the same as the PSP screen, which is a 480 x 272 TN screen. That is a very common 4.3" screen.


The PSP's 480x272 screen ratio is 16:9, not 4:3.


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2016)

Jayro said:


> The PSP's 480x272 screen ratio is 16:9, not 4:3.


The Supaboy S has a 16:9 screen ratio too.


----------



## plushifoxed (Nov 12, 2016)

Just buy a PSP (or a cheap New3DS and hack it) if you're desperate for mobile SNES games.
And if you really want an authentic experience, secondhand SNESes/SFCs are very cheap. I just bought a Japanese Super Famicom with all the parts, a copy of Tetris Attack, a cheap SFC game to swap the TA board into the case of, and a set of gamebits for the carts for around 70 bucks altogether. Works like a charm, and it's cheaper than buying a SNES to SFC adapter when the only thing that needs adapting is the physical plastic.
I intend to save up and get an EverDrive or a SD2SNES at some point, but they're pricey.


----------



## Louis Miles (Nov 12, 2016)

T-hug said:


> *The 'SupaBoy S' is the perfect way to enjoy Super Nintendo games on the go!*


Looks nice, but i don't think, that it could play my european games good. The "RetroDuo Portable" played my games a little bit different than the snes, because it is designed for us games :/
I'm happy with Snes9x 3DS


----------



## Cha0tic (Nov 12, 2016)

Damn, and I just got the previous modeL last year.


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 13, 2016)

Jayro said:


> All they had to do was release it with a 480p HDMI out... But they had to go and fuck that up.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


4 point 3 inch sized screen. Learn to read.


----------



## sj33 (Nov 13, 2016)

Louiskovskie said:


> Looks nice, but i don't think, that it could play my european games good. The "RetroDuo Portable" played my games a little bit different than the snes, because it is designed for us games :/
> I'm happy with Snes9x 3DS


The machine is manufactured in the UK, is region free and even has a switch to choose between PAL and NTSC. All this is in the opening post.

Still, bit expensive given given the homebrew capabilities of modern handhelds.


----------



## placebooooo (Nov 13, 2016)

Pretty cool? But my psp phat from the 2000s was the best snes I ever carried around.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Nov 13, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> - Is this an ad?
> - What's the LCD's resolution?
> - Is the LCD TN or IPS?
> - Does it have HDMI out?
> ...


These are the answers we must have.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 13, 2016)

Henkaku enabled Vita FTW as far as portable SNES emulation goes.

For those people questioning its (SupaBoy) compatibilty with special chip games - it's the chip in the cartridge that is hard for flashcarts to emulate, this thing will likely play any existing official SNES/SFC cartridge as it is probably as system-on-a-chip hardware clone.

Also someone a couple pages back mentioned SD2SNES doesn't work with SA-1 or SFX games, but there's  actually only about 10 good games that use those chips, so it shouldn't put you off, just buying original copies of Eathbound and Harvest Moon would more than exceed the cost of an SD2SNES.


----------



## Magnus87 (Nov 14, 2016)

I will wait a Hackable Nintendo Switch


----------



## Kourin (Nov 14, 2016)

They should have used the Super Famicom/PAL coloring, it looks much more appealing.

Not to mention with how much the cartridge sticks out this thing is far from portable unless you're using an Super Everdrive. I don't play handhelds in public much unless I'm on a long train ride but if I had the choice between chucking my 3DS in my bag and this together with a couple of large cartridges in my bag I'd chose my 3DS.

Would be better if it had it's own Everdrive-type device built in and just required an SD card with your ROMs on it. The device would be instantly more portable and wouldn't look so awkward with a cartridge in.


----------



## Pluupy (Nov 14, 2016)

$125?! I'll stick with my DSTwo and PSP emulators, thank you.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 14, 2016)

So this thing is an emulator but uses real cartridges? Not much point in it then. Just use a PSP, Android or whatever this seems overpriced and has the purple buttons.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darkyose said:


> Specially since the New 3ds can run SNES VC games.


The normal 3DS got SNES VC too.






I hate seeing this 'cause Bandai Namco said on Twitter European customers would receive _Super Butoden 2_ too although it never happened. It kinda is possible though,if one purchases the _New 3DS Extreme Butoden_ bundle.


----------



## pasc (Nov 16, 2016)

"Just 99.99 Pound" Whaaat ?

Nothx... I prefer the RetroDuoPortable... at least it supports the Super Retro Advance natively...


----------



## FragrantGingerCalamari (Nov 19, 2016)

StarFox?


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 19, 2016)

FragrantGingerCalamari said:


> StarFox?


Yes, it would play StarFox if you have an actual StarFox cartridge or flashcart with SA1


----------



## FragrantGingerCalamari (Nov 19, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Yes, it would play StarFox if you have an actual StarFox cartridge or flashcart with SA1


That means it could play Yoshi's Island.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 19, 2016)

FragrantGingerCalamari said:


> That means it could play Yoshi's Island.


Yes, it could, it's an actual SNES miniaturized with a screen attached, using actual cartridges.


----------



## FragrantGingerCalamari (Nov 19, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Yes, it could, it's an actual SNES miniaturized with a screen attached, using actual cartridges.



Cool!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Nov 19, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> Yes, it could, it's an actual SNES miniaturized with a screen attached, using actual cartridges.


Just a shame about the purple buttons but there's supposedly coming a PAL/JP version out too.


----------



## FragrantGingerCalamari (Dec 9, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Just a shame about the purple buttons but there's supposedly coming a PAL/JP version out too.


color buttons r coooler


----------

